
Web app idea to get practice in realtime - dorogoff
Hi,<p>does anyone have an ideas for realtime app that will be interested from tech point of you to get practice with Angular 2?<p>I have some indes, but it&#x27;s mostly like a &quot;study&quot; cases and not useful..maybe someone have some interesting ideas for that?<p>I&#x27;m looking for realtime app with charts, indexes, maps, anything.<p>Thanks!
======
JohnBrown1980
I can suggest you reading this useful article which describes how to make the
app idea interesting and unique, and how to implement it. Have a look, and
you`ll find the necessary answers and examples.
[http://computoolsglobal.com/blog/what-should-you-do-if-
you-h...](http://computoolsglobal.com/blog/what-should-you-do-if-you-have-an-
app-idea/)

~~~
dorogoff
I have no problems with what to do with idea, I just need a useful idea just
for my practice, not for monetize or poplarity, just a tools that will be
great for practice purposes and will be useful for someone :)

------
toni
Add "Ask HN: " in front of your post title so it can get seen by more people.
That might help you get better quality answers.

~~~
dorogoff
thanks :)

